# Shut Up, Be Happy



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Freedom Of Speech, Just Watch What You Say...
We interrupt this program with a special bulletin:
America is now under marshall law.
All constitutional rights have been suspended.
Stay in your homes.
Do not attempt to contact love ones, insurance agent or attorney.
Shut up.
Do not attempt to think or depression may accure.
Stay in your homes.
Curfew is at 7 PM sharp after work.
Anyone gaught outside of gates of their suveillance sectors after curfew
will be shot.
Remain calm, do not panic.
Your neighborhood watchofficer will be by to collect urine examples in
the morning.
Anyone gaught intefering with the collection of urine examples will be
shot.
Stay in your homes, remain calm.
The number one enemy of progress is question.
National security is more important than individual will.
All port broadcasts will proceed as normal.
No more than two people may gather anywhere without promission.
Use only the drugs described by your boss or supervisor.
Shut up, be happy.
Obey all orders without question.
The comformental mandor is now mandatory.
Be happy.
At last everything is done for you.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Good morning sunshine! 

Great post though - too bad more people here don't realize that it is/was quite a reality in other parts of the world and that their beloved president is quickly moving us in that direction.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The old becomes new again:


> " 'Social gains,' 'social aims,' 'social objectives' have become daily bromides of our daily language. The necessity of a social justification for all activities and all existance is now taken for granted. There is no proposal outrageous enough but what its author can get a respectful hearing and arbitration if he claims that in some undefined way it is for the common good...
> 
> Those who want slavery should have the grace to name it by its proper name. They must face the the full meaning of which they are advocating or condoning; the full, exact, specific meaning of collectivism, of the principles upon which it is based, and of the ultimate consequences to which these principles will lead."
> 
> - Ayn Rand, 1946


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry for the bad grammar, I just copied the lyrics from an intro on an old Ice-T song. I just seemed appropriate regarding our nation's current course. It was recorded by Jello Biafra (DK's) over Black Sabbath's War Pigs. F'n classic...


----------

